# Nuclear test with Supervision of one Doctor and Interpretation of second Doctor



## louwho1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could use some help when coding this nuclear exam.  If the following procedures are done how would you split them to show Dr. A supervised the test and Dr. B did the interpretation?
78465
78478
78480
A9502 
93015

Also if they just had a Stress echo would Dr. A and Dr.B split the codes and what codes/modifiers would you use?
93351
93320
93325

Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## RKN122306 (Jan 26, 2009)

First, are you doing the nuclear in your facility?  Do you own the equipment?

Second, if you do own the equipment, the doc reading the nuc part of the test which are the codes, he needs to be nuclear certified.
78465
78478
78480
A9502 

For the doc doing the stress part/nuc (supervised) doesn't have to be certified.

Short way around it is

93015 to supervising doc

78465 78478 78480 A9502  are the certified readers codes

I hope this helps

As for the Stress Echo, usually the person who reads the Echo's will take all the codes, there is no dividing them.  

Stress Echo is 93351 if you own the equipment

If its done in the hospital the codes are 93016 93018 93350


----------



## louwho1 (Jan 27, 2009)

We do own the equipment in our facility.  Thank you this is very helpful.


----------

